# Connecting an EMW 25kv charger.



## Roderick (Dec 8, 2013)

They are quite busy guys so keep up with the followup emails. 
They will sort you out once they've got time. 
I am currently waiting for my Chademo charger to arrive (to be made) so keep this post updated if you have solution or any problems. 

Rui


----------

